# POLAR LIGHTS



## snowleo (Mar 21, 2016)

Just wondering, whether there are some more polar light addicts out there? If so, I would be interested in seeing your pictures, your favourite place (Norway, Sweden, Iceland, Canada, Alaska or???)

Once in 1998 I was flying from Paris to Los Angeles and then to Tahiti. After crossing Iceland, the Jumbo Jet flew right into polar lights - an extaordinary experience which lasted at least 3 hours. I never forget this flight. Thanks to digital cameras I finally was able to capture those lights 15 years later on my first trip to Tromso, Norway. 4 nights of lights during a 5-night-trip was not that bad. But I was really really infected by a certain virus - the virulensis influencicus aurora borealis epidemii!!!!   ;D  That virus spreads quite epidemically around polarl light travellers...

So this was in March 2013. In October 2013 I returned to Norway and Sweden. This time I stayed in Abisko (national park in Sweden near Norwegian border) and on the Lofoten Islands. A year later I did the same trip again - self driving, some 3300 km or 2000+ miles from home one way!

Here some of my pictures from Tromso first.


----------



## snowleo (Mar 21, 2016)

The two photos are also taken nearby Tromso, Norway. Looks like some green volcanic eruption.


----------



## snowleo (Mar 21, 2016)

and now some pictures from Abisko, Sweden, October 2013.


----------



## snowleo (Mar 21, 2016)

and finally the world's first polar-light panorama, showing a 360 degree view of Abisko, Lake Tornetrask, 'Lights over Lapland' - hotel and hostel. 

Well, to be honest, I don't know whether this is the world's first polar-light panorama. And well again, it is not a perfect panorama which is nearly impossible to do because polar-lights can really be fast-moving, intensity of light may vary quickly and with a wide angle lens (16-36 L) and its distortion quite a hard job. These photos were taken within one single minute. The strength of the light was 7 (max. = 9) and the sky was green all over. A very spectacular view, indeed. The polar-lights began at 7 p.m. and stopped at 4 a.m. I was simply not able to return to the hotel before the last light vanished in the morning. The virus, the virus...


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2016)

Stunning pictures. 8) Well done, snowleo.


----------



## snowleo (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello Click!

you should call yourself Quick Click! (big smile). I hardly finished my posts and - as sure as the sun rises in the morning - Quick Click already posted his comments!  Thank you for your encouraging comments!

Snowleo


----------



## Click (Mar 21, 2016)

Quick Click ;D I like it! 




Thanks, Snowleo... and keep posting.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 21, 2016)

I guess the virus spreads. I caught it a couple of years back, but the flight to Yellow Knife was just out of my budget then, :'(.
I'll put this kind of adventure in my retirement to-do list.
-r


----------



## snowleo (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't know whether this is a good idea, Lion Rock, the to-do-list normally doesn't get smaller til the day you will be retired. Mine was soooo loooong that I had to start working on it long before retirement! 

And i did not regret it.


----------



## d (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi snowleo,

Really nice photos you've posted here! I'm another polar light addict - I've managed a couple of trips to Iceland so far - when I'm back on my main computer I might share a couple of images here.

Cheers,
d.


----------



## lion rock (Mar 24, 2016)

Snowleo,
Yes, it does get longer. There is no guarantee that the list will be fulfilled. Factors like health, longevity, finance, etc., play into the list, .
2016, though, I went to Vancouver for a short one, and in late April/early May, Edinburgh, the first trip to the eastward direction with daughter (she lives in Singapore) to photograph puffins, 8) ;D ;D. December will see us going to HongKong to visit families, our annual journal, and from there another trip to New Zealand. So, that's a lot of finance resource. At this stage of life, we have to do all we can, after all, "we can't take it with us ...", , so it is said. Thankfully, I have enough annual leave at work to be able to get out, ;D ;D. Anyhow, I plan to work forever and live that long too, 8).
Enjoyed your polar lights photos greatly. Everyone's contributions are so beautiful, just make me hang my head. 
Cheers,
-r




snowleo said:


> I don't know whether this is a good idea, Lion Rock, the to-do-list normally doesn't get smaller til the day you will be retired. Mine was soooo loooong that I had to start working on it long before retirement!
> 
> And i did not regret it.


----------



## ASK3L (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi, a great set of images. Here in the North of Scotland we do see the lights but rarely with that intensity. 
Here is a simple arc taken showing my main passion. (I'll add a few more later if this works)


Aurora, Golf, Shooting star by andrew simpson, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 26, 2016)

ASK3L said:


> Hi, a great set of images. Here in the North of Scotland we do see the lights but rarely with that intensity.
> Here is a simple arc taken showing my main passion. (I'll add a few more later if this works)




Hi Andrew,

Very nice picture. 

Welcome to CR.


----------



## ASK3L (Mar 26, 2016)

OK I think I've figured how to post!
I've only just started at Photography in the last six months and the following were mainly taken on my first Aurora attempt two weeks ago when there was a good display,
The Clubhouse,


Clubhouse Aurora 3 by andrew simpson, on Flickr


Clubhouse Aurora 1 by andrew simpson, on Flickr
and I can't help but see a contorted Warholesque Monroe face in this one


_MG_6483 by andrew simpson, on Flickr
and a few nights later it was misty but it did something nice with the light


Misty 18th Aurora 2 by andrew simpson, on Flickr


----------



## ASK3L (Mar 26, 2016)

Click said:


> Hi Andrew,
> 
> Very nice picture.
> 
> Welcome to CR.


Thanks Quick


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2016)

;D


----------



## snowleo (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Andrew

Welcome to CR! And thank you for sharing your photos. It looks like you had a real good night full of lights. I just imagine how fantastic it must have been - playing midnight golf underneath a starry sky full of polar lights. 

OK, I guess, as you didn't play golf that night. Polar lights are simply too magic not to look at them!


To d:

Hi d!

I would love to see your pictues as well. I am waiting... ;D


I add some pics of my last trip to Sweden (September 2014). These 3 photos were all taken during 1 night at Abisko, Sweden.

Enjoy!

Snowleo


N.B. The lights were driving me that mad that night that I thought I have seen a green elephant in the sky. Hm, must have dreamt that.


----------



## meywd (Mar 28, 2016)

Amazing photos, and I especially love the last one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Click (Mar 28, 2016)

meywd said:


> Amazing photos, and I especially love the last one, thanks for sharing.



+1 Well done, snowleo.


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2016)

Cool shots, d. Well done.


----------



## snowleo (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello D!

Thank you for your beautiful pics! Well, they just make me dream of a next holiday! ;D I have never been to Iceland but I really really would like to go there. Maybe in September this year, or next year... my 'to see'-list doesn't get smaller, you know!  

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## PatchedUp (May 8, 2016)

Not much else to look at landscape-wise, but some impressive southern lights down here!

The last one is technically a terrible photo, I never realised it was out of focus until I got back, but still love the colours so kept it.

Been to Troms in Norway on numerous occasions (Tromsoe and Alta) but never seen the lights up there annoyingly!


----------



## Click (May 8, 2016)

Cool shots. I especially like the last picture. Well done, Greig.


----------



## PatchedUp (May 14, 2016)

Thanks Click


----------



## d4mike (May 15, 2016)

This was taken Mothers Day morning, 2016, I went out to shoot the milky way but the Aurora made an unscheduled appearance so I never shot the milky way that night. 
This is off of Muskegon, Mich. Lake Michigan. Funny thing is, I almost went back to bed as the sky was almost overcast with low clouds but they blew out by 3:30 am. Great night!


----------



## Click (May 15, 2016)

Beautiful. Nicely done, d4mike.


----------



## d4mike (May 15, 2016)

My first hint the Aurora were there. 
My view walking down to the beach, those are the lights of Milwaukee glowing off of the low clouds and Jupiter casting a glow on 2 foot waves on Lake Michigan. I took a series and kept noticing a green glow to the north which I thought was the lights of Whitehall on the low clouds, nope, Northern Lights! And they put on a show. 
Ended up being quite a special night, rarely do we get the dark of the moon, clear sky's and on a weekend.


----------



## d4mike (May 15, 2016)

Thanks Quick Click!


----------



## Don Haines (May 15, 2016)

PatchedUp said:


> Not much else to look at landscape-wise, but some impressive southern lights down here!
> 
> The last one is technically a terrible photo, I never realised it was out of focus until I got back, but still love the colours so kept it.
> 
> Been to Troms in Norway on numerous occasions (Tromsoe and Alta) but never seen the lights up there annoyingly!


Great pictures, but really love the last one.....


----------



## Don Haines (May 15, 2016)

We have been very cloudy here lately so the lights have been very hard to spot..... this was about the only half-decent shot I got of them this winter, and it pales compared to the other shots in this thread.....

A road trip to Iceland is needed


----------



## Click (May 15, 2016)

d4mike said:


> My first hint the Aurora were there.
> My view walking down to the beach, those are the lights of Milwaukee glowing off of the low clouds and Jupiter casting a glow on 2 foot waves on Lake Michigan. I took a series and kept noticing a green glow to the north which I thought was the lights of Whitehall on the low clouds, nope, Northern Lights! And they put on a show.
> Ended up being quite a special night, rarely do we get the dark of the moon, clear sky's and on a weekend.



Awesome. Well done, d4mike.


----------



## Click (May 15, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> We have been very cloudy here lately so the lights have been very hard to spot..... this was about the only half-decent shot I got of them this winter, and it pales compared to the other shots in this thread.....
> 
> A road trip to Iceland is needed




I really like your picture, Don. Very nicely done.


----------



## snowleo (May 24, 2016)

Thank you for posting your pictures d4mike and Don! I have missed the polar light-night on Mothers day unfortunately - now I know, how beautiful the lights have been that night!

And Don, when you find the road leading to Iceland just let me know. I would love to get there by road!   (without getting wet feet because having drowned the car in the North Sea).
Just kidding! ;D


----------



## PatchedUp (Jun 1, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> PatchedUp said:
> 
> 
> > Not much else to look at landscape-wise, but some impressive southern lights down here!
> ...



Thanks Don, much appreciated!
Yours is pretty special too, certainly up there with the best of this thread - but agreed a trip to Iceland should never not be an excuse!


----------



## mtam (Jul 10, 2016)

Great photos @d4mike and Don

Questions regarding photographing these. How is the color in the photos compared to in real life? Is it less visible in real time than in the photos? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Amaroc_GL (Sep 1, 2016)

In regard of what is visible to the eye and visible to the camera is depending on the camera+lens choice.
If shot wide open with 24mm 1.4 you get red/yellow northern lights while what you see with your eyes you only see green northern lights. Most of the time. It depends on the intensity of the solar winds 

Anyway heres an picture from 2013.


----------



## Click (Sep 1, 2016)

Beautiful picture. 8) Well done, Amaroc_GL.


----------



## Djaaf (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi ! 

I got bitten by the bug and got the virus around 2012, when I first saw one mid-september in Iceland, driving back from Jokulsarlon (That's what I call a good day  ). 
I'll spare you the shots taken that night, with the camera (400D + 18-55, crappy first version...) propped up on a "Guide du Routard" on the roof of the 4x4 in the middle of nowhere. They're special to me, but honestly... a bit of an embarrassment.  

Since then, though, I went back to Iceland once (twice this november) and went to Norway twice and to Svalbard for the total eclipse once (A good day too, total eclipse in the morning, night hike under an aurora and back to the hotel in time to get the aurora when it really got started.  ). 

Anyway, a few less embarrassing shots below.  






In the Lofoten Island, near Henningsvaer. My first really bright aurora. This one was really green. 





Just after sunset, you can still see the afterglow in the lower right. Saw the lights when getting out of the restaurant, ran to the car, went looking for something a bit scenic to put in the foreground.... A real scramble. 
Good thing that getting something a bit scenic in Iceland is reeeaaal easy.  





Same spot, half an hour later. The aurora went a bit berserk and did a 180°. Looks a bit like the Phenix, no ?  





Last one. This one was taken from the westen side of Longyearbyen, Svalbard. This was the night after the total eclipse.  

2 more months and I'll maybe have a few more to contribute.  I'm getting a bit restless. 

Djaaf.


----------



## Click (Sep 2, 2016)

Awesome. I really like the last picture. Great shot.


----------



## d (Sep 4, 2016)

Great shots, Djaaf!

d.


----------



## Amaroc_GL (Sep 18, 2016)

Taken about a week ago. Shot with 24mm 1.4L II



Aurora Borealis. by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2016)

Amaroc_GL said:


> Taken about a week ago. Shot with 24mm 1.4L II




Great shot. 8)


----------



## Amaroc_GL (Sep 18, 2016)

Click said:


> Amaroc_GL said:
> 
> 
> > Taken about a week ago. Shot with 24mm 1.4L II
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi Amaroc. 
Superb, truly awe inspiring. Is that an iceberg? I think it really raises this shot to a whole other level. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Amaroc_GL said:


> Taken about a week ago. Shot with 24mm 1.4L II
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora Borealis. by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr


----------



## Amaroc_GL (Oct 25, 2016)

It is an iceberg. but not a big one compared to the ones in Ilulissat.



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Amaroc.
> Superb, truly awe inspiring. Is that an iceberg? I think it really raises this shot to a whole other level.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Amaroc_GL (Oct 25, 2016)

Oh boy. Today was a perfect day for me. I turn 30 and the weather have been perfect all day.

Went out and to take some photographs.

Then this Happens.



Aurora Borealis by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Oct 25, 2016)

Amaroc,
Some people have all the luck.
Congrats on both!
Keep shooting.
Stay young!
Stay Happy.
-r




Amaroc_GL said:


> Oh boy. Today was a perfect day for me. I turn 30 and the weather have been perfect all day.
> 
> Went out and to take some photographs.
> 
> Then this Happens.


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2016)

Beautiful. 8) Well done, Amaroc.


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 25, 2016)

OMG, that is beautiful!


----------



## d (Oct 25, 2016)

Really nice! Happy birthday!


----------



## Amaroc_GL (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you guys


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Amaroc. 
Happy birthday, many happy returns. 
Awesome picture, thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Amaroc_GL said:


> Oh boy. Today was a perfect day for me. I turn 30 and the weather have been perfect all day.
> 
> Went out and to take some photographs.
> 
> Then this Happens.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 26, 2016)

Just discovered the thread - totally inspiring, from everyone!! In Alberta, Canada we can get nice ones but not up to these standards.

Jack


----------



## snowleo (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Amaroc!

Did nobody tell you that you should blow the candles out on your birthday cake and not putting the sky on fire with them? ;D ;D

Happy birthday to you, too!

Unfortunately, I cannot go to any northern country this year. I just have to go to Cuba for holiday reasons... 
But when I check the Tromso northern light predictions I would just like to book the next flight to Norway. It must be incredible with all those lights these days!

These are memories of my last trip to Sweden/Norway:


----------



## Click (Oct 26, 2016)

Awesome. I really like he last picture.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 27, 2016)

Click said:


> Awesome. I really like he last picture.



Oh wow, me too!

Jack


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 27, 2016)

That 3rd photo is gorgeous.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi Snowleo. 
Three lovely shots, all too nice to want to pick a favourite. 

Cheers, Graham. 



snowleo said:


> Hi Amaroc!
> 
> Did nobody tell you that you should blow the candles out on your birthday cake and not putting the sky on fire with them? ;D ;D
> 
> ...


----------



## Daan Stam (Oct 27, 2016)

those pictures are all amazing!! i really need to go to Norway someday


----------



## Aussie shooter (Sep 11, 2019)

This was shot on the 31-8-19 from Hobart, Tasmania. We are too far north to be positioned under the auroral oval but still get a good show during a strong aurora. We reached a local k-index of 6 at the peak of this one. Luckily the total cloud cover clear e d for an hour or two during the event.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 11, 2019)

Nice. My once chance to photograph an aurora (borealis, not australis) was self-sabotaged. I had no tripod and my eyeglasses were gone. I nevertheless got one shot that--though wretched--was steady enough I could see the stars of the Big Dipper in it.


----------



## Click (Sep 11, 2019)

Awesome. Beautiful shot, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Sep 30, 2019)

another Aurora Australis event this week. The same coronal hole has produced 3 events over its last 3 rotations. Southern Tasmania.


----------



## Click (Sep 30, 2019)

Cool shot.




Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Oct 28, 2019)

Our recurrent coronal hole has appeared and completed its mission for the 4th consecutive time. We briefly reached minor(G1) storm levels in southern Tasmania and had beautiful clear skies to go with it. Strong winds(Read VERY strong winds) played havoc with stability but still managed some nice shots of the night.

I


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 12, 2021)

It has been very frustrating for chasing the Aurora in Tasmania lately. Plenty of active conditions with the sun starting to come out of solar minimum but clouds and the requirement to work the next day are always seeming to get in the way. Stayed until about midnight for this one and with no sign of any improvement I decided to head home and get some sleep. Of course after I left it fired up for about an hour while I was snuggled up in bed.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 14, 2021)

Went for an aurora chase last night. Unfortunately the lights didnt really get going but I got the consolation prize of some bioluminescence under the milky way with a gentle aurora in the background


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2021)

Stunning! Great shots.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 15, 2021)

Aussie Shooter, I had fun trying to find my way around that sky (which I once got to see under very unideal circumstances) I was able to pick out Alpha and Beta Centauri and Crux, and they are here too. The Magellanic clouds were below the horizon that day, alas, but quite visible in your pictures.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 17, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Aussie Shooter, I had fun trying to find my way around that sky (which I once got to see under very unideal circumstances) I was able to pick out Alpha and Beta Centauri and Crux, and they are here too. The Magellanic clouds were below the horizon that day, alas, but quite visible in your pictures.


It is a beautiful sky on a clear night. And coming into milky way season as we are is always a good time of the year.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 17, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> It is a beautiful sky on a clear night. And coming into milky way season as we are is always a good time of the year.



The center of the galaxy (in Sagittarius) is low in our southern sky at best (and during our summer--July/August). So I know that a good fraction of the spectacle there is never visible up here, whereas you get it at a decent elevation.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 17, 2021)

SteveC said:


> The center of the galaxy (in Sagittarius) is low in our southern sky at best (and during our summer--July/August). So I know that a good fraction of the spectacle there is never visible up here, whereas you get it at a decent elevation.


Ah. I didnt know that. At the moment it is still low for us but over the next couple of months it gets much better


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 22, 2021)

Another week and another short lived Aurora display(due to clouds ruining the show). The light at the right edge of the image is an art instilation in Hobart


----------



## Click (Mar 22, 2021)

Very nice picture.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 22, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> Another week and another short lived Aurora display(due to clouds ruining the show). The light at the right edge of the image is an art instilation in Hobart
> View attachment 196429



I didn't realize you were in Tassie but I should have figured it out. Jokes about Aussies walking around upside down aside, Oz is far enough north that there'd be more justice to joking that you walk around sideways. Only Tassie is closer to the south pole than I am to the north pole (almost dead center in Colorado, USA), and auroras are *rare* here.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 22, 2021)

SteveC said:


> I didn't realize you were in Tassie but I should have figured it out. Jokes about Aussies walking around upside down aside, Oz is far enough north that there'd be more justice to joking that you walk around sideways. Only Tassie is closer to the south pole than I am to the north pole (almost dead center in Colorado, USA), and auroras are *rare* here.


We are actually very lucky in tas. The magnetic south pole is WAAAAAYY closer to us than the geographical pole. It is actually about as close to us in Tas as it is to the northern tip of the Antarctic penninsula.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Mar 24, 2021)

Click said:


> Very nice picture.


Thanks click


----------



## Aussie shooter (May 21, 2021)

I missed the big one on the 12th May unfortunately but managed to get this little show last night


----------



## Click (May 21, 2021)

Beautiful pictures.



Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Sep 9, 2021)

A very short lived Aurora popped up a couple of nights ago. Never really got going unfortunately but still. And what I like about this time of year is that the Milky way is really starting to creep into that southerly position with the Southern Cross mixed in with it.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2021)

Great shots! Well done, Aussie shooter.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 9, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> A very short lived Aurora popped up a couple of nights ago. Never really got going unfortunately but still. And what I like about this time of year is that the Milky way is really starting to creep into that southerly position with the Southern Cross mixed in with it.
> View attachment 200107
> View attachment 200108



I enjoy trying to identify the stars I'm seeing even though I've seen the deep southern sky maybe twice in my life. At the very top, super bright, Alpha Centauri, below that Beta, and then the southern cross (with the "head" pointing down and to the right, and that corner an orange star. (At least I hope so!)


----------



## Aussie shooter (Sep 10, 2021)

SteveC said:


> I enjoy trying to identify the stars I'm seeing even though I've seen the deep southern sky maybe twice in my life. At the very top, super bright, Alpha Centauri, below that Beta, and then the southern cross (with the "head" pointing down and to the right, and that corner an orange star. (At least I hope so!)


Definitely the southern cross (upside down so to speak). Not sure about the names of the other two. I have always just known them as the pointers as they are used in conjunction with the cross to find south.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 10, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> Definitely the southern cross (upside down so to speak). Not sure about the names of the other two. I have always just known them as the pointers as they are used in conjunction with the cross to find south.


Yeah, that would be Alpha and Beta Centauri. They're actually quite prominent, especially Alpha Centauri.

Alpha Centauri is actually a double star (won't be visible without a telescope), one of the two (A) is 50% brighter than our sun, the other (B) half as bright, so the pair put out twice as much power as the sun. The pair is the nearest _visible_ (to the naked eye) star to the Sun. (There is another star, a red dwarf that can only be seen with a telescope, called Proxima Centauri, it actually orbits Alpha Centauri A and B making it in fact a triple star. It's actually noticeably distant from the other two as seen from Earth, and it happens to be nearer to us than A and B are, so it holds the crown for nearest star to the sun, period.

Beta Centauri is also a triple star. They are a lot further away (~90 times as far) and intrinsically brighter by far than Alpha Centauri. (All three are spectral class B with a color temperature of over 20,000K.) Between the three of them, they belt out 66,000 times as much power as our sun, mostly in the ultraviolet.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Oct 14, 2021)

We had anorher display of Aurora the other night. An M-class fare a few days prior sent a coronal mass ejection straight towards earth. The weather was hit and miss with a lot of cloud forecast but we managed to get a bit of clear skies right at the peak time of activity. Still. When it is 2.30am and you are heading out to shoot for a client the next morning you do wonder how sensible it is to be doing what you are doing


----------



## Click (Oct 14, 2021)

Beautiful shot.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Oct 14, 2021)

Click said:


> Beautiful shot.


Cheers Click


----------



## HenryL (Oct 14, 2021)

Aussie shooter said:


> We had anorher display of Aurora the other night. An M-class fare a few days prior sent a coronal mass ejection straight towards earth. The weather was hit and miss with a lot of cloud forecast but we managed to get a bit of clear skies right at the peak time of activity. Still. When it is 2.30am and you are heading out to shoot for a client the next morning you do wonder how sensible it is to be doing what you are doing
> View attachment 200755


I'm glad you went out and did it anyway, it looks great. Hope the shoot the following day went just as well!


----------



## Aussie shooter (Oct 16, 2021)

HenryL said:


> I'm glad you went out and did it anyway, it looks great. Hope the shoot the following day went just as well!


Wasn't too bad. Only a few hours so I pulled through


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 9, 2021)

Had a special show last week with a G2 just touching on a G3 solar storm hitting right as we had miraculously clear skies. It was a stunning show


----------



## Click (Nov 9, 2021)

Great shots, Aussie shooter.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 13, 2021)

Cheers Click


----------

